# handful (as a unit of linear measurement)



## TheChabon

I have a text where the second meaning for handful that I get in an online dictionary would be the one that would make sense: 

_*Handful* 
sustantivo
1. Puñado manojo, una mano llena.
2. El ancho de la mano. (Desusado)_
Velazquez® Spanish and English Dictionary. 

But I've found the weirdest things in this 'Velazquez' dictionary so I handle it with caution, and can't find any true English text or dictionary that actually confirms _handful_ as a an outdated term for _hand_ or _palmo_. If it does sound right to anyone, please let me know.


----------



## aurilla

The linear measure using the hand is "hand" ("palmo").

Ex. Horse height is correctly referred to by a unit of measurement known as a "hand." One hand is equal to four inches.


----------



## Eye in the Sky

TheChabon, encontré en Websters dictionary online lo siguiente para handful:

2.	A hand's breadth; four inches.
Knap the tongs together about a handful from the bottom.

Ésta es mi frase:  "potatoes vary in size from tiny balls to large handful-sized spuds". 

La traduciré así: Las papas varían en tamaño desde diminutas bolas hasta grandes tubérculos de hasta 10 cm de ancho.


----------



## TheChabon

Muchísimas gracias evitap. Esa confirmación me simplifica bastantes problemas.


----------



## Quiensepa

evitap said:


> TheChabon, encontré en Websters dictionary online lo siguiente para handful:
> 
> 2. A hand's breadth; four inches.
> Knap the tongs together about a handful from the bottom.
> 
> Ésta es mi frase: "potatoes vary in size from tiny balls to large handful-sized spuds".
> 
> La traduciré así: Las papas varían en tamaño desde diminutas bolas hasta grandes tubérculos de hasta 10 cm de ancho.


 
¿De veras eso encontraste en Webster/s? Porque a mí "handful" NUNCA quiere decir una cantidad linear. SIEMPRE se refiere a un bulto. "handful-sized spuds" quiere decir que una de estas papas cabe en la mano. No se refiere a cuántos centímetros de ancho.

Hay otras acepciones para "handful", pero todos vienen de ese concepto, lo que cabe en la mano - no la longitud.

Yo diría que o Webster's se equivoca o este uso es muy raro y/o archáico.


----------



## TheChabon

Sin duda se trataría de un uso arcaico, Quiensepa (el Velázquez pone 'desusado'). En mi caso en particular estoy mirando unas traducciones inglesas y alemanas del siglo diecinueve (de un mismo texto sánscrito), y ahí es donde me apareció esta interpretación de _handful_. 

[¡O quizás estaban mirando todos el mismo error en el diccionario!]


----------



## Quiensepa

TheChabon said:


> Sin duda se trataría de un uso arcaico, Quiensepa (el Velázquez pone 'desusado'). En mi caso en particular estoy mirando unas traducciones inglesas y alemanas del siglo diecinueve (de un mismo texto sánscrito), y ahí es donde me apareció esta interpretación de _handful_.
> 
> [¡O quizás estaban mirando todos el mismo error en el diccionario!]


 
Ah, entonces tiene sentido. (Y gracias por corregirme en cuanto a "arcaico".)


----------



## swift

Es fácil decir que un diccionario se equivoca.

En la Biblia —por dar un ejemplo— existen dos medidas de longitud llamadas "palmo":

1 palmo menor = 4 dedos = 7,4 cm = 2,9 pul.

1 palmo = 3 palmos menores = 22,2 cm = 8,75 pul.


> *hand*
> 
> This  is a measure of length which, if nothing else, serves to remind us how  many length-units had their origin as a part of the human body which  served as a convenient built-in measure to be used to size up something  with a rough and ready degree of accuracy. For general use it has long  been obsolete, but it is still used to measure and record the height of   a horse.
> 
> 1 hand = 4 inches (just over 10 centimetres)
> 
> http://www.cleavebooks.co.uk/dictunit/dictfaq.htm#hand





> HANDFUL, or _simply _HAND, a measure of four inches by the standard, according to stat. _33 _Hen.  VIII. The hand among horsedealers, &c. is four-fingers' breadth,  being the fist clenched, whereby the height of a horse is measured.
> 
> http://books.google.com/books?id=SZ...nepage&q="handful" "length" "measure"&f=false


Sería interesante leer la frase original.


----------



## stagbeetle

También se usa "cuarta", es la distancia entre el pulgar y el dedo meñique para medir distancia. Palmo también creo que se puede usar para medir áreas pequeñas.


----------



## swift

Existen varias medidas con la mano: palmo, dedo, jeme, cuarta, coto. Sin una oración contextualizada, podría ser cualquier cosa.


----------



## sdgraham

Following _any_ dictionary blindly is akin to following a GPS-based navigation system into the wilderness in the wintertime without exercising any common sense.

*Regardless* of whether one finds "handful" as a unit of linear measure in any dictionary, it's neither common nor natural among native English speakers, at least not in the U.S.

The WRD handles it nicely:
handful/ˈhandfʊl/﻿ 
▶noun (_pl._ *handfuls*) 

1 a quantity that fills the hand. ■ a small number or amount.


2 informal a person who is difficult to deal with or control.


----------



## Eye in the Sky

sdgraham said:


> Following _any_ dictionary blindly is akin to following a GPS-based navigation system into the wilderness in the wintertime without exercising any common sense.
> 
> *Regardless* of whether one finds "handful" as a unit of linear measure in any dictionary, it's neither common nor natural among native English speakers, at least not in the U.S.
> ----------------
> I understand and agree.  Yet, I still have to translate my sentence "potatoes vary in size from tiny balls to large handful-sized spuds" into a meaningful,  logical and natural-sounding sentence:
> 
> Las papas varían en  tamaño desde diminutas bolas hasta grandes tubérculos que caben en la mano? (La idea no es consecuente, porque el hecho de que quepa en la mano le quita fuerza al concepto de 'grandes', por eso me había gustado la idea de 10 cm de ancho, porque reforzaba el concepto de 'grandes').
> Help, please!


----------



## Quiensepa

evitap said:


> Las papas varían en tamaño desde diminutas bolas hasta grandes tubérculos que caben en la mano?


 
¿Cómo suena "que casi no caben en la mano"?


----------



## jorgema

Que tal:
Las papas varían en tamaño desde diminutas bolas hasta grandes tubérculos del tamaño de un puño.


----------



## MHCKA

The MW-D set: 

*:* as much or as many as the hand will grasp 
2
*:* a small quantity or number <a _handful_ of people> 

3
*:* as much as one can manage <the kids are quite a _handful_> 

*Examples of HANDFUL*


The children collected seashells by the _handful_.
De modo que no sería una "unidad" de longitud, sino una "unidad" de capacidad (como ya han mencionado). Esa misma referencia lo traduce como puñado... (aunque eso más bien se refiere a unos cuantos). Acá se usaría por ejemplo puño y cito la famosa canción de "Un puño de tierra", es decir lo que se alcanza a agarrar en una sola mano.


----------



## Eye in the Sky

Quiensepa: "que casi no caben en la mano" me parece una traducción poco literal y muy imaginativa. Debo ceñirme lo más posible a la letra del original. 
Jorgema: Una papa del tamaño de un puño no me parece nada grande (y recuerden que el original dice _large handul-size spuds_) Me gusta una sugerencia que me dieron: del tamaño de una mano abierta. Creen que handful se refiera a una mano abierta?
MHCKA, cómo aplicarías las definiciones de _handful_ a la  frase que he citado varias veces arriba?
Thanks to all.
PD: For what it's worth, the original text is written in the UK.


----------



## MHCKA

Bueno... es que hay de manos a manos. Ese es el problema de ésta "unidad" de medición, por eso la he puesto entre comillas. Las manos de un bebe no son del mismo tamaño que las del basquetbolista más grande que conozcan.

Si bien es probable que existan papas del tamaño de un puño... en la frase que pones creo que te refieres al tamaño de papa que la mano más grande pueda agarrar.


Mi propuesta, interpretación que no traducción:

(...) hasta grandes tubérculos que apenas pueden ser sujetados/tomados/cogidos con la mano.


----------



## Eye in the Sky

Gracias, MHCKA, no estoy segura de que esa sea la idea que el autor (o autores) quisieron dar. Quiensepa había sugerido lo mismo (post No. 13) y expresé mis reservas.


----------



## swift

Evita:

Vas a perdonar que sea recalcitrante pero ¿cuál es el contexto? Y por contexto me refiero no solamente al país, que ya indicaste, sino al tipo de documento que traduces y a la época en que fue escrito. Ayúdanos a ayudarte, porfa.


----------



## Eye in the Sky

Es un libro recientemente publicado en el Reino Unido sobre ingredientes de cocina y este capítulo es sobre papas. La información general dice: "potatoes vary in size from tiny balls to large handful-sized spuds". Enseguida cambia de idea. 
Gracias


----------



## swift

Hmm... La frase ya la copiaste varias veces; no hacía falta otra. 

Lo de la época y el país tampoco parece dar muchas pistas.

Me parece que si se habla del tamaño y dice que de pequeñas bolitas (un volumen, según lo veo yo) a "large handful-sized spuds", lo único que puedo concluir es que este último sintagma se refiere también a un volumen; hay que tomar en cuenta que se está marcando un contraste de tamaños, de pequeño a grande, y por eso creo que "handful-sized" se refiere más bien a la dimensión de un puñado, un puñado grande en tu contexto.


----------



## Eye in the Sky

Concuerdo con tu razonamiento y, por ende, con la conclusión. Pienso que una papa del tamaño de un puño no es muy grande (y hay papas, como las de Idaho, realmente grandes!) Puede ser que mi apreciación sea equivocada. 
Thanks for your interest!


----------



## jorgema

Pues acabo de encontrar esto:
http://www.rd.com/living-healthy/8-kitchen-cabinet-makeovers-for-weight-loss/article187659.html


> When you buy nuts, open the container and put handful-sized portions into ziplock snack or sandwich bags.



Indudablemente, aquí se refiere a porciones que pueden caber en un puño, es decir un puñado, es decir una medida de capacidad, más que una lineal.

Y si tienes la curiosidad de poner "handful-sized" in google, vas a encontrar un uso muy 'curioso' de handful-sized, en relación a una parte de la anatomia femenina (dando la idea de que se puede coger, sujetar, tomar, comodamente entre las manos).


----------



## Quiensepa

En inglés yo podría decir algo como: up to the size of a softball - or - up to as large as a softball.

¿Existe algo familiar de ese tamaño a que se puede referir?

"hasta del [¿al? ¿el?] tamaño de un _______"

??


----------



## Eye in the Sky

Jorgema, estarás de acuerdo conmigo en que una "parte de la anatomía femenina" que sea "handful sized" no será muy grande. (por eso decir que las papas pueden ser grandes, del tamaño que caben en un puño, no es decir gran cosa; that's the bottomline of my hesitation). 
Quiensepa: Si es del tamaño de una bola de tennis: hasta del tamaño de una bola de tennis. Si es más grandecita (en una foto que ví en Google, me pareció más grande) yo diría: hasta del tamaño de un melón pequeño.


----------



## jorgema

En el caso de esa "parte de la anatomia femenina" se entiende que se trata de las manos abiertas, con lo cual se acerca más a lo que quieres dar a entender.


----------



## Eye in the Sky

Quote: "Indudablemente, aquí se refiere a  porciones que pueden caber en un puño, es decir un puñado, es decir una  medida de capacidad, más que una lineal.

Y si tienes la curiosidad de poner "handful-sized" in google, vas a  encontrar un uso muy 'curioso' de handful-sized, en relación a una parte  de la anatomia femenina (dando la idea de que se puede coger, sujetar,  tomar, comodamente entre las manos)."                                                                                                                                                              
------------------
No es con las manos abiertas, Jorgema. Tú mismo escribiste "que pueden caber en un puño" (manos cerradas) y luego dices: coger, sujetar, tomar (manos cerradas). Si fuera con las manos abiertas me parecería más lógico (una papa del tamaño de una mano abierta, si me parece que es grande!)


----------



## swift

evitap said:


> Si fuera con las manos abiertas me parecería más lógico (una papa del tamaño de una mano abierta, si me parece que es grande!)


Es lo que torpemente quería decir: lo que cabe en la mano extendida.


----------



## Eye in the Sky

Many thanks to all. I´ll have to go with the basic translation although I don't feel 100% at ease with it: "del tamaño de un puño".


----------



## MHCKA

MHCKA said:


> Bueno... es que hay de manos a manos. Ese es el problema de ésta "unidad" de medición, por eso la he puesto entre comillas. Las manos de un bebe no son del mismo tamaño que las del basquetbolista más grande que conozcan.
> 
> Si bien es probable que existan papas del tamaño de un puño... en la frase que pones creo que te refieres al tamaño de papa que la mano más grande pueda agarrar.
> 
> Mi propuesta, interpretación que no traducción:
> 
> (...) hasta grandes tubérculos que apenas pueden ser sujetados/tomados/cogidos con la mano.


 


evitap said:


> Jorgema, estarás de acuerdo conmigo en que una "parte de la anatomía femenina" que sea "handful sized" no será muy grande.


 



swift said:


> Es lo que torpemente quería decir: lo que cabe en la mano extendida.


 
evitap: ¿has jugado _basquetbol_? 

Un balón es suficientemente grande (29 pulgadas de circunferencia), más que un melón "promedio" y sí que se puede agarrar con una mano.

El tamaño de un puño... pues es un volumen mucho menor que el de un balón de basquet. 

Ahora que... no sé de que tamaño sea el de la papa más grande, pero por lo que dices debe ser mayor al del tamaño de una mano cerrada (un puño).

Me parece que en realidad quien escribió el libro de cocina, sin la idea precisa de un sistema de unidades y medidas en el sentido científico, simplemente quiso señalar que hay tamaños pequeños y grandes de las papas y lo refirió a algo muy familiar, lo que se puede agarrar con la mano, que es una tarea muy familiar cuando se cocina... agarrar cosas.

Creo que finalmente es la misma razón de que se hayan creado las pizcas (que es lo que alcanzas a sujetar entre tus dedos pulgar, índice y medio, conjunto de dedos con los que se facilita agarrar granos sueltos).


----------



## swift

evitap said:


> Many thanks to all. I´ll have to go with the basic translation although I don't feel 100% at ease with it: "del tamaño de un puño".


Tal vez haya que ver aquí no el puño sino el puñado, es decir, lo que cabe en la mano (ver definición aportada por Graham).


----------



## Eye in the Sky

Ya revisé todo el hilo de nuevo y caí en cuenta de que entre las definiciones de los diccionarios para handful no está "fist" ni "of the size of a fist". Además, también caigo en cuenta  que la medida de handful no es tan relativa si notamos que dice: large handful... (el large tal vez no se refiere a los spuds sino a handful). Por lo tanto, debo aceptar de buen agrado dos de las versiones que me dieron aquí y que descarté erróneamente (presento mis disculpas). Mi versión final y definitiva, es: "Las papas varían en tamaño desde diminutas bolas hasta grandes tubérculos que apenas pueden ser tomados con una mano".
Gracias y qué pena la lata!


----------



## TheChabon

Para _handful_ como expresión de cantidad(/volumen) me parece que _puñado_ queda bien. 

[Para mi pregunta original, para un caso distinto del de evitap, la segunda acepción que aporta swift es perfecta —así que muchas gracias por eso.]


----------

